# I just removed my rear window tint



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yesterday, I removed all the old bubbling tint form the rear windshield.
What a PITA!
Took about 3+hours but I did a good job and didn’t scratch the glass.

I got the info on how to remove tint over at http://www.tintdude.com/remove.html but I made a few adjustments to his recommendations.

·	Warm sunny day 
·	Tarp 
·	Large plastic garbage bag 
·	Undiluted Ammonia 
·	Windex (a glass cleaner) 
·	Paper towels 

I added...
·	Plastic ice scraper
·	Blow-dryer
I wasn’t about to use any steel wool on my glass though they did recommend it.

I highly recommended using a gasmask because you’re exposed to straight ammonia for 3 hours or more. Goggles and gloves are also a good idea.


He’s right about window tint having two layers. One is the tint layer and the other is the sticky layer. I had a bitch of a time getting both layers to come off as one. This meant I had to remove one layer and then painstakingly remove the leftover sticky film. This is where the ice scraper came in handy. The scraper is plastic so it won’t scratch the glass or hurt the defroster. Use lots of ammonia and lots of heat; use a blow-dryer behind the garbage bag to heat up stubborn areas and then scrape em clean. Eventually all the glue will give due to ammonia and the heat.

Lucky for me I already have the rear seats, deck, side panels and everything else removed from the vehicle. Other wise I would highly recommend using a big tarp and tape off any spots you don’t want ammonia to leak. 

The glass is clean and I’m happy.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn!! 3+ hours just for the rear window?? Can't imagine how long it would take for the all the windows.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i thought a diamond was the only thing that could cut/scratch glass.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Damn!! 3+ hours just for the rear window?? Can't imagine how long it would take for the all the windows. *


 Actually, this was my first time so 3 hours is to be expected. 
I went back over the www.tintdude.com/remove.html web site and read some of the user recommendations towards the bottom. Seems most people are getting good results from SimpleGreen instead of ammonia. 

I’ve also realized heat is key. So I used a heatgun on the outside of the windows while I pealed the tint off. This works great but leaves the sticky residue behind. No problem, I just use some GooGone and it wipes right off. Glass is perfectly clean.

So like anything there’s a bit of a learning curve but I’m getting better it and in the future I shall fear no tint. 
Next I’ll be learning how to re-tint my windows.






sno said:


> *i thought a diamond was the only thing that could cut/scratch glass. *


Uh... 

Anything can scratch glass. Sand paper, screwdriver, rock, knife, steelwool, just to name a few. 

Diamonds are harder than glass and therefore can be used to make precision cuts into glass. Usually diamond glasscutters are used to cut mirrors and windowpanes.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sethticlees said:


> *Actually, this was my first time so 3 hours is to be expected.
> I went back over the www.tintdude.com/remove.html web site and read some of the user recommendations towards the bottom. Seems most people are getting good results from SimpleGreen instead of ammonia.
> 
> I’ve also realized heat is key. So I used a heatgun on the outside of the windows while I pealed the tint off. This works great but leaves the sticky residue behind. No problem, I just use some GooGone and it wipes right off. Glass is perfectly clean.
> ...


I think you'd be safe w/ steel wool as long as it's wet... why would the guy reccomend it, if you were'nt safe?

I paid a guy 50$ to remove my back and side tint... your car will smell like amonia for weeks after...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Wow, you really took your time there man..and lotta equipment.

Not dissing or anything but all i used to take out the factory tint off my _other_ ride, a CR-V before getting it dark-tinted was a sprayer with Joy/water mix, an extra sharp&flexible paint scraper and a blade, a razor blade...the one that comes in a paper pack;made by Gilette. It took me 1 and a half hours.

But it's okay, that was you're first time and you had to be careful with your car.


----------

